# My VRT Cabrio build.



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

I have been working on this on and off now for about 18 months.I figured I have never posted it here so here it is.
95 Cabrio
93 Passat donor
kinetics turbo and intercooler kits
C2 42#dizzy chip and 8.5 spacer
All APR hardware
All new rings bearings etc.
spec stg3+ clutch and eurospec flywheel
3" stainless steel dp and full 3"exhaust high flow cat etc.
BFI mounts
gpr oil cooler

































































































































































So this is how far I have gotten on this thing any suggestions or insight to something I might need to know would be appreciated.I will be making the dizzy maf housing this week if anyone has any input on that as well.



_Modified by cant get a password at 2:42 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## VRWHATTT (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: My VRT Cabrio build. (cant get a password)*

looking good keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: My VRT Cabrio build. (cant get a password)*

Hot Carl!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: My VRT Cabrio build. (cant get a password)*

Nice touch with the paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: My VRT Cabrio build. (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_I will be making the dizzy maf housing this week if anyone has any input on that as well.


interested to see this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: My VRT Cabrio build. (stealthmk1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanrmz (Jul 2, 2008)

cant wait to se the numbers .hp.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (seanrmz)*

Thanks guys seeing it so close now I hope to al least have a battery in it this weekend and here it try to start.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

I can appreciate all the prep work you put in prior to putting the primer and then that blackcoat on:thumbup:


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

All of the aluminum was so stained and hade scale that even after sand blasting it was still stained.This is my first attempt at a full rebuild so I hope everything goes well with it.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

I believe the coupler you have on the boost pipe should be a bump style silicon. the one on the pipes near you coil pack. the pipe that goes down will fit so tight it will not move so as the engine move the bump coupler will flex unlike that normal coupler.
I was just dreaming about a cabby vr6T this morning. Nice build. Good luck on a smooth start.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

blue98jettavr6 how do you like the tru boost?I have been thinking of getting that for my TT.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

More pics on how you're settting up the oil cooler while it's apart?
Welcome to the VRT crew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

quote/ blue98jettavr6 how do you like the tru boost?I have been thinking of getting that for my TT.//end quote
the only thing I dislike about it is the gauge bezel. it sits about 1/2 inch of the dash. Keep the dash clutter of gauges and boost controller out of your euro car. Function wise it's the greatest thing. Holds boost well. Small package. easy install. 2 boost setting and pre wired for scramble. I freekin love it. 


_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 4:40 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

Made some progress this weekend finished some wiring and wired in the zeixtronix zt-2.I also made my maf housing and finished up all of the isv and dv crank case venting.I am going to do a catch can later but will have to buy one.I would of had more done but I need to go to the salvage yard again and get the correct crank trigger before I put the front back on.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cant get a password)*









Nice work. 
this pic does not look to scale, reminds me of some huge ventilations shaft or something.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Looking a little bit more like a complete car again!


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Is your oil feed line hooked up in this picture? I was told to hook it up to the sensor closer to the trans. I would like to move mine over if possible? On my Corrado I have to much hook up already to it.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (BMAN)*

Yes that is how it is hooked up but it might be wrong.Does it say to hook it up on the other in the directions?I need to read them again to see.If anyone knows for sure please chime in.


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

it looks like you have it hooked up to the oil temp sensor, thats perfectly fine.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (thepoloplaya)*

From Kinetics web page "Remove the one closest to the transmission"


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BMAN)*

Both sensor locations should proived the same oil amount and pressure, probably only a matter of fit.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Both sensor locations should proived the same oil amount and pressure, probably only a matter of fit. 

or ease of installation without taking the front end off









where did you get your chip from? PM me if you feel more comfortable.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
or ease of installation without taking the front end off










true, but not an issue in this case.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Directly from c2 last year.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Looked at the PDF install manual on the Kinetic website I need to cut more of the bumper support out.Theirs is tucked up higher than mine is now.


_Modified by cant get a password at 8:13 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

looks nice i bet it will feel great to go kill 90% of the cars around you in a little convertible dub lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (green JettaIII)*

Installed the oil cooler.


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

nobody thinks that the intercooler piping on the left side is a little too low to the ground? what suspension setup do you have? ride height?


_Modified by garef001 at 10:31 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (garef001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garef001* »_nobody thinks that the intercooler piping on the left side is a little too low to the ground? what suspension setup do you have? ride height?


Well its not connected to anyting right now so its sagging a bit, plus the OP said above that he still had to do more adjustment on it.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (garef001)*

Yeah I run the same kit, with my 60/40 the charge piping on the bottom is the lowest point of the car and the first thing to scape. However , I have put over 15K on the kit and drive on crappy roads all the time. Besides for it getting scraped up it holding up fine. Run a bolt through the FW cover hole and it tucks up there pretty good.








you wil like the kit very simple and reliable.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I cut the bumper support out more and mounted the cover.


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_Is your oil feed line hooked up in this picture? I was told to hook it up to the sensor closer to the trans. I would like to move mine over if possible? On my Corrado I have to much hook up already to it.









hi,can i ask where you get the stainless coolant pipe from and how much does it cost?
thanks
pete


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (petevr6)*

http://www.gruvenparts.com/web...id=60


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Your doing a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The pay off will be the first time you go into boost


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BMAN)*

I cant say I'm a fan of how some intercoolers make your bumper bow out at the bottom. But hey, what can you do.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Have the wiring finally sorted and heard the motor crank.gGetting one step closer.I have a dead crank speed sensor so no fuel pump or spark but that will get fixed.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

not much progress got my 4"90 and finished off the intake and moved the charcol canister to where the a/c dryer was.Just borrowed a coil from a friend as mine ohms out bad and I cant get spark.Hopefully it will start with the borrowed coil.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

It finally runs!!!I had to borrow a coil to hear it but it finally is running.New coil,o2 sensor and serp. belt and it is on the road.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Just a update put on 500 miles got the car running right with my afc and just turned up the boost to 10psi.Man this thing is quick puts my TT to shame just need a walbro 255 now and the boost can keep going up cant wait.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

V-I-D-E-O!!!!!!


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I will see what I can do.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Just curious as to why you ran the intake filter like a CAI style when it has to run through the intercooler anyway? Does it really make a difference, or was it for space/packaging type concerns?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

Space as the airfilter would be where the back of the headlight goes.If I was using an 0bd1 or obd2 coilpack setup I would not have to do it that way.


----------



## AusMKIII (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_V-I-D-E-O!!!!!!

x2 would love to see this running, cabrio vrts are badass


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_Just curious as to why you ran the intake filter like a CAI style when it has to run through the intercooler anyway? Does it really make a difference, or was it for space/packaging type concerns?

Plus the cooler the inductive charge the less work the intercooler needs to do, therefore the cooler the total actual charge will be. Heat lost anywhere equals more power.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Did some work on the car and had a bit of bad luck as well.Installed my Wabro inline pump went to test drive it and spun a rod bearing.The knock sensor right at cylinder #1 was bad and that is the rod that spun so it might have been detonating and the ecu didn't see it.Version 1.2 is in the works I have a spare motor so I will be back on the road soon.Pulled the motor/tranny out as well and have it all broken down ready to start but I want to do a few things differnt this time around might be going obd2 or megasquirt.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Man sorry to hear that


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

BAck from the dead


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Got the new motor built and in now working on the megasquirt swap and she will be back and running stronger and better than ever.

Megasquirt write up started.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...play-megasquirt-harness-for-a-vr6-distributor


----------

